# Best PC Game



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello TSF,
Could you suggest me the videogames with best campaign mode for PC.

I have played:
GTA 3/4 series
Battlefield 1942/2/3
COD 1,2,Modern Warfare 2,Black Ops
Unreal Tournament 1999
Hitman Codename 47/Silent Assasin/Contracts/Blood Money
Resident Evil 4
XIII
Left 4 Dead
All Need for Speed (except Undercover)
...


----------



## Tigersong (Oct 24, 2012)

If you don't mind historical games, give _Wars & Warriors: Joan of Arc _a try. It's made for Windows 98 to XP, so not a problem for modern systems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Starcraft II, Diablo 3, and WoW would be what I recommend.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Best campaign mode in my opinion would be Half Life 2, Half Life 2 episode 1, Half Life 2 episode 2, Starcraft 2, Modern Warfare 2 and 3, and Metro 2033. So far those are my favorite "campaign mode" games.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Crysis. 'Nuff said.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

carrier command looks pretty good combat wise


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also playing the whole Halo series.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Also playing the whole Halo series.


 I would, if it was on PC.

MoH 2010 has a pretty cool campaign.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

To The Moon, Alan Wake, Bioshock, Deus Ex, Dishonored, Skyrim, Fallout, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and Silent Hill are all good games.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

There's also an older, free game called Area51; it has a really good storyline.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seconded on all the Half-Life's and Crysis.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Crysis was great but if you want games that have epic campaigns you need a time machine and you need to go back in time about 10 years.

My biggest bug with games these days is that they are too short and made basically for playing online with other people. I hate playing online. I want to play immersive deep games that take a long time to finish. This is why I now mostly play RPGs like Skyrim because it takes a long time to play, you get your moneys worth and it's fun.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Crysis was great but if you want games that have epic campaigns you need a time machine and you need to go back in time about 10 years.
> 
> My biggest bug with games these days is that they are too short and made basically for playing online with other people. I hate playing online. I want to play immersive deep games that take a long time to finish. This is why I now mostly play RPGs like Skyrim because it takes a long time to play, you get your moneys worth and it's fun.


 That's why I'm thinking about Fallout.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> That's why I'm thinking about Fallout.


Fallout 3 was quite a good game never played any of the others.

Best RPGs in my opinion are:-

Knights of the olde republic
Knights of the old republic 2 the sith lords
All of the elder scrolls series (thats 5 of them)
Diablo 3

And if you go back 25 years Bloodwych for the Atari ST, Amiga and 386sx PC


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yash007 said:


> Hello TSF,
> Could you suggest me the videogames with best campaign mode for PC.
> 
> I have played:
> ...


Hitman 2 slient assasin and Blood money are top quality games. I love the hitman series as it takes time in working out how to get to your target without killing anyone else. You have to do things like work out infiltration techniques (if you want to do a close combat kill), lines of site (if your deciding for the long range sniper attack) or you can just go postal and kill as many people as you can.

Playing those games on silent assasin mode does not allow you any save points so being the perfect killer is the only way to do that mode. Its very hard but fun.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Hitman 2 slient assasin and Blood money are top quality games. I love the hitman series as it takes time in working out how to get to your target without killing anyone else. You have to do things like work out infiltration techniques (if you want to do a close combat kill), lines of site (if your deciding for the long range sniper attack) or you can just go postal and kill as many people as you can.
> 
> Playing those games on silent assasin mode does not allow you any save points so being the perfect killer is the only way to do that mode. Its very hard but fun.


 My favorite type of game. I haven't played any Hitman games, but I've played all the demos. Working my way through Splinter Cell: Double Agent right now. That's another really good series, with Chaos Theory at the top.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> My favorite type of game. I haven't played any Hitman games, but I've played all the demos. Working my way through Splinter Cell: Double Agent right now. That's another really good series, with Chaos Theory at the top.


Yeah splintecell is a great series.

You should look at the hitman games. I am not sure what the new one will be like as the people who worked on the others are not working on this one but from what I have seen it looks good.

There's nothing more satisfying than getting past 50 bodyguards disguised as one of them and putting flamable oil onto the targets barbacue and watching her burn when she lights it


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Stealth...

The poor OP's gonna have to buy every game on the market.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Stealth...
> 
> The poor OP's gonna have to buy every game on the market.


It's good to explore the entire market till you find what you like.

I used to be soley into flight sims until the got crap.

liked the Janes series, F-16 fighting falcon amongst many others.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to play only flight sims. Were the Jane's ones pretty good?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I used to play only flight sims. Were the Jane's ones pretty good?


yeah there were loads of them like Janes ATF fighter. Each one got more accurate as the series grew. At obe point proper flight control joysticks came out where you could switch from missiles to guns and control your pitch and yaw with the joystick.

I had 8 of these games back in the day and that was when the games needed 48MB RAM to run well Jane's Combat Simulations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

skyrim and assasin creed franchise.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

defriend said:


> skyrim and assasin creed franchise.


+1 :thumb:

I never used to like the Elder Scroll series, until I decided to give Oblivion another try a month back.

75 hours later, Oblivion completed and I went and brought Skyrim. 50 hours in, its an awesome game. :grin:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

:whistling:100+ hour skyrim. my brother and I nearly 200 hours


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

defriend said:


> :whistling:100+ hour skyrim. my brother and I nearly 200 hours


I'm mid-way in on my first play through..


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I just realiize you change you pic from AC:R to skyrim, I do not know if you can play AC past the main quest(I only started playing AC2(I was waiting for a sale to buy AC2, ACB, AND ACR. i GOT THEM FOR $12:75. I never played AC1 I still hate in both games you can't kill civilians except on a quest, in AC2 I accidentaly press the attack button when I'm near civilians with my dual hidden blades on, I usally die.


I'm like you, I never really though about playing The AC series, until AC3 came along, now I have all the games except for AC1 and AC3.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I enjoy throwing money on the ground, then testing weopons on people.:devil:


----------



## AdamTSF (Oct 17, 2012)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein (2001). (Avoid the 2009 Wolfenstein "remake". Its horrible)
Doom 3 and its expansion pack Resurrection of Evil. 
Quake 4.
The entire Half-Life series.
Portal and Portal 2.
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - install the Oblivion Lost mod. 
Bioshock and Bioshock 2.
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (2002), and its expansions Spearhead and Breakthrough. MoH: Pacific Assault (2004) is also good.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't like killing civilians. One of the the reasons I liked Splinter Cell so much is that you lose points for killing, raising alarms, etc..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Another game with a very good campaign is MoH; Airborne.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

^this. I loved this game. Multiplayer was really good too. Or maybe I was just so good I loved it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I need to play through it again. The only time I got on MP there was these two guys on the other team who were smoking us; probably you.:angry::dance:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha, I was under a different name then too.
Loved that game. I actually just reinstalled Medal of Honor Allied Assault and the Spearhead expansion.

The nostalgia is blowing my mind.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It could have been you. It was the first MP match I ever played, so I was hopelessly out-matched and don't remember the names.

I love those old games.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Completed AS2 in 5 hours in 1 day+2-3 hours


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I just remembered, AC has to be one of the funnest games I've ever played. I love getting on there and just running around the rooftops, saving citizens, running from soldiers, watching them dive off roofs, getting at the top of a ladder and punching them off when they climb up. All kinds of fun on that game; it has the ability to turn a boring quest game into real fun.:dance::rofl::grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

What is AC?

Never heard of it :grin:

Seriously though, Assassins Creed is a great series. It also has one of the weirdest, but quite funny, glitches I have seen in a game like that.

Amazing Assassin's Creed 2 Glitch: 100+ Guard Spawn! - YouTube


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

battlefield series is great too. also play the final fantasy series they are really good


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I love getting on rooftops in a fight. The soldiers climb up, and I push them off to death. I hate that everyone except you dies instently in water in AC2. I have just started brotherhood, and I can already tell the scenes and people are more "livelier"


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll have to watch it when I get better connection. I love the glitches in AC.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

ya..the glitches are funny but annoying.

Just cause 2 is good.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

defriend said:


> ya..the glitches are funny but annoying.
> 
> Just cause 2 is good.


They are. 

I haven't played it, but I've heard it's really good.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone play gmod?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

There's a couple guys on here who do; I'm not sure which ones, though.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I just started playing PS3 about a month ago. I have the AC game sitting on the desk. Might have to check it out today


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It's pretty good. I'm not gonna say anything about the beginning.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I started on the first one. Pretty cool so far. It took me awhile to get out of the cave lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

The beginning throws you for a loop, doesn't it?


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Yeah. But the play buttons are kinda strange. I kept trying to kill the good guys also. Found out about the aura's . I like this.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sarla said:


> Yeah. But the play buttons are kinda strange. I kept trying to kill the good guys also. Found out about the aura's . I like this.


Its awesome.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

lol Story line is funny. He though his parents were crazy Hippies


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the story. The gameplay can get repetitive, but the story makes up for it. Just don't put any spoilers in here.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

ok lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have fun.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sarla, the first one is good in my opinion but some people get a bit put off due to a few of it's flaws.

My advice would be to play AC2 after regardless of how good/bad you think AC1 is. This is because AC2 takes all the good parts of AC1, throws out the bad parts, and creates an epic storyline and gameplay which helped AC gain it's status as one of the best game series around. Oh, and Ezio Auditore da Firenze is far more interesting than Altair in AC1.

AC:Brotherhood & AC:Revelations (both full games, not DLCs) built on AC2 and contained whole storylines and new, great game mechanics which were great for the filler games (between AC2 & AC3).

My point is, Assassins Creed is a series where you can see an improvement every single game release. From the start, it's storyline has been great as well.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Stop bragging about the new ACs! Rrrrrgh. I guess I'll have to break down and get at least 2.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I havn't played the first one. but I saw some of it. The buttons are confusing. their symbols-I have to go to the control screen to see what they meant, because at the begining, I kept forgeting what buttons the symbols meant.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

defriend said:


> I havn't played the first one. but I saw some of it. The buttons are confusing. their symbols-I have to go to the control screen to see what they meant, because at the begining, I kept forgeting what buttons the symbols meant.


 Yeah, the button combinations will throw you.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish The language was modern italian. so I could learn Italian when I assassinate people:grin:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Yeah, the button combinations will throw you.



I got pretty good at it yesterday. I can jump around on roof tops ez now and don't fall and die as much lol

Red I plan on getting 2. Just wanted to see what the game was all about. I personally like it. The story line is awsome. And I found out you can jump off high buildings land in a hay pile and not die lol 

But I can't pick poket yet. :sad: Not figured out how


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool game, huh? The pickpocket feature may not be unlocked yet.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Yeah lol I am having fun with it. Was home sick yesterday so got pretty far into it. ( I hate tv ) It kept telling me to pick pocket but could not figure how. I'll look it up on line i guess. Second hand game so no book


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Pickpockiting is semi-good in a AC game I needed 200 florines, I kept hitting space next to people, and I got there


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Yeah it tells me to lock in on a person I did that and just did not know what else to hit. I found on on the PS3 you press O :dance: I'll try it tonight lol.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

In glad you figured it out. :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

In Assassins Creed 2, they improved pickpocketing. Basically, you need to hold down A (on Xbox at least) and walk up to people. It will pickpocket them and you can go into a group and get LOADS of money


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I guess, it's so good, I'll have to get it. Do you think it would run on my laptop?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Okay, I guess, it's so good, I'll have to get it. Do you think it would run on my laptop?


Specs?

Be warned though, it won't "run" on your laptop however good it is. It will rather "walk quietly in the shadows, appearing to take down its target & disappearing before anybody notices" :rofl:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> In Assassins Creed 2, they improved pickpocketing. Basically, you need to hold down A (on Xbox at least) and walk up to people. It will pickpocket them and you can go into a group and get LOADS of money


I don't know about loads. advrage is about 3 fl per person. Poverty was high back then. In the game, and in real life.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

defriend said:


> I don't know about loads. advrage is about 3 fl per person. Poverty was high back then. In the game, and in real life.


I could get thousands of florins within 5/10 minutes just through pickpocketing


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I am hooked. Flight Sims guy has me hooked on AC :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey! Get my name right! Just kidding.  You're welcome, sarla, I'm glad you're enjoying it. :smile: And I think Redeye helped some too.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Whooops Sorry about the name LOL Flight Sim guy and yes Red also. Just cost me money though . I only have 1 guess I will have to buy the others lol. Its a lot of fun once I got use to the buttons


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I was just kidding about the name.  I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Just watched the trailer for Assassin’s Creed III . I want that one also lol


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I was just kidding about the name.  I'm glad you're enjoying it.


I don't think you've told them yet about the surgery have you?

Anyhow, he is now Flight Sim Girl :laugh:



sarla said:


> Just watched the trailer for Assassin’s Creed III . I want that one also lol


Me too, but I am too poor to afford the release prices. I will wait till it gets cheaper like I do with all games (apart from Mass Effect 3, I had waited too long for that game)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Redeye! :angry: One of these days... :devil: I'm gonna figure out a name for you. :dance:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Like I said I just started on 1 so about the time I figure it out. III will be cheap lol . I just keep getting lost in the small towns on the way to big cities. 

OH OH I finally did a picket pocket LOL


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Redeye! :angry: One of these days... :devil: I'm gonna figure out a name for you. :dance:


Please come up with a better one than "Pinkeye", it's so generic and a few people have used that one (with no laughs). I dont know what "pinkeye" is, but come up with something better like "Redeye the Respectable Raving Racoon".. (wow, even I think that nick I just made is random, making me "Random Redeye the Third, Third, Second, Third)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Pinkeye is a disease, you wacko. So it may fit. :rofl: Maybe I'll just let you come up with names for yourself; you seem to be doing pretty good. :grin: :dance:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Lazy Eye


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Lazy Eye


Sorry red just trying to help FSG


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Bonzo Brit. 

I love it: if someone looks at the thread title, then looks at our conversation, they're gonna be permanently confused. :rofl:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Crazy Eye


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Aboriginal Assassin.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Aboriginal Assassin.


But I'm a Brit...

Anglo-Assassin would be more fitting.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Aboriginal sounds cooler. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyhow FSG, this topic is more off-track than a derailed train.

I suggest we get it back on-topic, else I will close it for being too off-topic >.>


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Anyhow FSG, this topic is more off-track than a derailed train.
> 
> I suggest we get it back on-topic, else I will close it for being too off-topic >.>


No, more than that. :grin: I'll get back at you elsewhere, wouldn't want you to have to close yourself down.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

To sum this thread up, Most widly-nown games, are the Best PC games. And also not mac games.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I hope I don't hurt the feelings of you TF2 fans, but I just finished my first MP co-op session on Portal 2 (with IanHannsens), and I've never had so much fun on a game in my life. It was awesome!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ian is a good guy to play with.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

He is. I haven't played it in a while, and I've never played MP, and it was just pure fun.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I see a "Good Guy Ian" coming soon


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Redeye... :banghead: :grin: He's really cool. We chat a lot on Steam, which really helps his English, and we had a ton of fun on Portal 2. :dance:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Haven't played portal 2 in a while..Butm it was fun.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Co-op makes the awesome single-player look boring.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I got Portal 2 but only played a few hours. I must remember to play it when I get back into PC gaming


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Indeed. Great game. Co-op can be frustrating, but it's very long. I definitely got my monies worth from it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Indeed. Great game. Co-op can be frustrating, but it's very long. I definitely got my monies worth from it.


I can see where it could be very frustrating if your partner doesn't understand the game and the concept of team work, but Ian was really good. I think I may have slowed him down a couple times though. :whistling: :grin:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, for sure. I played the game for 22 hours straight when it came out. (Big Portal fanboi here) I played with a friend of mine. We slammed through Single Player together using teamspeak and then got together and went through the Co-Op. IN ONE DAY. Pure awesome.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There's some rumors that HL3, if it's not vaporware, will also incorporate Portal into the game.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Oh, for sure. I played the game for 22 hours straight when it came out. (Big Portal fanboi here) I played with a friend of mine. We slammed through Single Player together using teamspeak and then got together and went through the Co-Op. IN ONE DAY. Pure awesome.


:thumb: :dance: :grin:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Half life 3 will use Source 2 engine.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Why did my post disapear????????????? and there wasn't any rule breaking?


----------



## ikkomustaine (Oct 1, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3 for now


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

havn't started AC3, but I played The others, they were awsome, some bugs, but awsome.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

defriend said:


> To sum this thread up, Most widly-nown games, are the Best PC games. And also not mac games.


This post defriend?

I couldn't see any deleted post (which I would had it got deleted)


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry, I just remembered I posted that post in another thread.


----------



## Yash007 (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys, what about modern military videogames?
I played CDS,CDSII,CODMW2,BF3.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 is the best 'Modern Military' game, only contested by Battlefield 3. I find the play styles vastly different. CoD 4 is very twitchy, while Battlefield 3 relies a little more on teamwork and skill.

Battlefield 3 has FAR more content than CoD 4, but call of duty also has mods up the waszoo.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Never really got into those first person modern-war games-I like war games though.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Crysis.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mmm, forgot about Crysis. It's a little different, and one of the best single player campaigns available. Must play.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I need to get 2. It's probably the best SP campaign out there.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not as good as one. But yeah, still great. Be prepared for some headbanging against desk.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I meant that 1 has the best, with WH 2nd. I haven't played 2.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I would, if it was on PC.
> 
> MoH 2010 has a pretty cool campaign.



had to mention this countless times everytime this game has been brought up everywhere


----------



## ahsonali (Jul 8, 2012)

hardcore Call of Duty fan
even specially modren warfare series
n when it comes to online mp still cant get off cod4....!!!


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got far cry DE legally for free. when it uselly $60.00


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

How defriend?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Ubisoft sent out an e-mail with a personal code for christmas that could save you 20-75-100%, I chose to use it on that, because it was an expensive game I wanted, so free, didn't you get one? (I have a job that doesn't pay well, so I take what I get.)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah, I should look into that.

Is it just for downloadable games?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

What? it's the ubisoft site. you can download the pysical disk or the digital one.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I got AC III for Christmas  Early gift because I will not be home much tomorrow. Got it last night. Had only played AC I


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sarla said:


> I got AC III for Christmas  Early gift because I will not be home much tomorrow. Got it last night. Had only played AC I


Hooked, huh? :grin: Do you have the other three?


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

No I only have 1. The Cinema stuff gets on my nerves a little in 3 but just started playing last night.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you finished 1?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I couldn't get myself through 1. But if you're looking to get yourself something for Xmas, Far Cry 3 was awesome.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I couldn't get myself through 1. But if you're looking to get yourself something for Xmas, Far Cry 3 was awesome.


What?!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seriously. I can't do AC. I don't know what it is about it. I watch my little brother play a lot of it on the Xbox 360 and I always just found it extremely repetitive.

Hey, you have to kill that guy?

Yes.

(10 minutes later)

So... now you have to kill that guy?

Yes.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! Okay, I know what you mean. That part can be repetitive, but it's the open world, stealth side that is awesome. At least in my opinion.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I never finished AC I so into 3 now lol but, I imagine I will go back and finish it


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

play 2 brothrhood and revelations (your missing the whole story.) and to my Ezio had more character. Conner is to serious and not-fun attitude. plus it's not in Italy.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

defriend said:


> play 2 brothrhood and revelations (your missing the whole story.) and to my Ezio had more character. Conner is to serious and not-fun attitude. plus it's not in Italy.


Yeah, she jumped from the first to last.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

I have gone back to 1 . I realized I would miss to much


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I know what 1 is about.I haven't played 1.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sarla said:


> I have gone back to 1 . I realized I would miss to much


Wise choice. :thumb:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Seriously. I can't do AC. I don't know what it is about it. I watch my little brother play a lot of it on the Xbox 360 and I always just found it extremely repetitive.
> 
> Hey, you have to kill that guy?
> 
> ...


think of it as a medieval assasin's diary , i would play it probably just for its own story , too many games have crappy story base .


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

the gaurds are so OP. They never think "hmm..maybe if we attack together instead of waiting politely our turn, maybe we will get somewhere..?"


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, they are almost as thick as the GTA cops (quick, we must stop this guy who has killed 75 officers, blown up 2 police helis and 13 cars... Oh wait, his car has been painted a different colour, let's give up the search).


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

im still waiting for a gang related game where you could have atleast 4 cars full of people to follow you around . . not just one cinematic non open ish fight once in the whole game  , fallout is a one time only thing , so is new vegas, saint's row i can only call one car of back up . . . not much help when its 5 against 25 >.>, and a poo load of cars only lets you fit 2-3 people in .


----------

